# Giant Yukon Upgrade the brakes or save for a new bike?



## JonathanD (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello all. 

I have been riding my Giant Yukon for 2 years now. I like the bike in general. 

The Hayes (non hydrolic) disc brakes often rub, squeal in wet and dry conditions, and in general suck. 

Is it worth spending the $200-$300 upgrading them on a bike that cost $300 to start with?

Or should I just save money and replace the bike? 

Is there a general price range where bikes get good components.


I ride few trails, mainly a commuter, some jumps (5ft, nothing big). 

Thank you for your time.
Jonathan


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn`t put that much money into it. If it has canti studs and V-compatible rims, you can get great V-breaks for much less either brand new at Pricepoint or used from wherever you find them. Or maybe used hydraulics? Everybody is going to have a different opinion about what constitutes "good components" but I`d say somewhere in the $1000 neighborhood for a hardtail or $1500 for FS. For my part, I`m still happilly riding the hardtail that I bought for $500 six years ago, upgrading only when stuff wears out.


----------



## agabriel (Jul 3, 2007)

I have Avid BB7 brakes on my bike; when they are setup right they are pretty sweet. What shape are they in? Do they just need service and adjustment? When you squeeze the brake does the rotor move? If it does you don't have it setup right yet...


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Have the brakes serviced*

Avid makes the best mechanical brakes on the market. When properly set up, adjusted and have clean pads, they simply work, period. If you're just looking for an excuse to buy a new bike, then save your money and buy one. The Yukon's a decent entry level hardtail, but I can understand that after two years you may be at the point where you want a better bike. Save up, and in the meantime, get the Avids servcied by a competent mechanic. You'll notice a difference immediately.


----------



## JonathanD (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry all, I meant to type hayes instead of avid. fixed the error. I am buying some BB7s for my bike from he local shop.
Jonathan


----------



## djp2k8 (May 6, 2008)

Would just replacing the pads with a better quality pad help?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*sure, worth upgrading*



JonathanD said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have been riding my Giant Yukon for 2 years now. I like the bike in general.
> 
> ...


The Yukon is actually a pretty nice frame. The hang some low rent parts on it, but nothing to worry about. THe Hayes mech discs do suck, tho. At least that has been my experineces with them.

It would be an easy swap to put some Avid BB7s on there, and you could probalby do it for like $60 an end if you shop around a bit. I see them on Craigslist all the time as well for as low as $35 and end.

Do what I did. Start upgrading the bike as you need to. Save the old parts. Eventually, you'll upgrade the frame. Put all the old parts back together and you now have a second bike to either ride or sell. Make it your urban/camping/mule bike!


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Iwouldnt spend the money to upgrade to hydro's but the yukon is a pretty decent bike and unless youre just lookin to get a new bike id pick up a set of avid bb7 and slap them on there. Im pretty sure that pricepoint has them for 50 a peice.


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

Did you say 5 foot jumps???


----------



## JonathanD (Jul 10, 2008)

I tried replacing the pads. I searched around this forum about 3 months ago to find them. It didn't help. I think the grooves in the rotors and the misalignment of the caliper are the largest problems. The pistons(or whatever holds the outside pad in position) are not functioning well. When I depress the brake the outside pad moves away leaving the moving inside pad to have to push the rotor a far distance. The guys at now 3 shops were of little help in repairing it. I tried every method of adjusting I could find on here. loosen, squeeze, release, and aligning the caliper over center were both duds. Mainly because the caliper can not be aligned over the center of the rotor.

Jonathan


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Have you adjusted the stationary pad? Once set up properly they shouldn't require anything until the pads wear unless you bend a rotor.

Use an adjustable wrench to straighten any bend in the rotors. After you align the calipers (mount bolts), adjust the stationary pad so close that it whispers. That will keep the disc from bending. Don't forget to retighten the set screw. Then adjust your barrel adjuster for the pad that moves.


----------

